# Horn Troubleshooting-Columbia Thunderbolt



## Siestabikes (Mar 23, 2022)

The horn works with a new D battery but the button seems a bit tempermental.  Is there anything on my end to fix it. the contact looks clean but the battery cradle itself does have rust


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2022)

The contact inside the button is what likely needs cleaning. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2022)

Sweet! I have a Skyhawk that used to be that color!


----------

